# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Taqueria El Camino

## Pete

This restaurant is operated by Happy Plate Concepts (Sunnyside Diner, Grill on the Hill, Railyard Pie Co.) is relocating to 9120 N. MacArthur.

The Edmond Railyard location has already closed and this new spot should be open in a few weeks.

It's in the center behind Sunnyside.

----------


## Pete

*Taqueria El Camino set to open in new, larger spot*

After getting its start in a small, limited spot in the Edmond Railyard, Taqueria will open Thursday 12/22 in a much larger space with an expanded menu and full bar at 9120 N. MacArthur.

[prbreak][/prbreak]

El Camino is owned by Happy Plate Concepts, which also operates S&B's Burger Joints, Grill on the Hill, and Sunnyside Diner, including the one directly next to this new restaurant.  The group will also soon reopen Classen Grill which is currently under renovation.

They will open 11 AM daily.  (Will close this Sat & Sun at 3 PM due to the holidays).

----------


## Jeepnokc

What a great menu.  Informative and well laid out.  Food looks great and can't wait to try it.

----------


## Pete

The will be constructing a deck out front for outdoor seating.

----------


## rizzo

> What a great menu.  Informative and well laid out.  Food looks great and can't wait to try it.


Menu looks good.  This is 5 miles straight south of me.  I will give it a shot for sure.

----------

